# help decide between these direct-vent options



## rroonn (Apr 12, 2017)

We're trying to decide on what direct-vent fireplace to install in our (new construction) living room.  Located in southern california so thermal output and efficiency isn't really that important... we're all about the looks. In particular we're trying to find the most 'realistic' looking traditional-style fireplace. (And that would including looking good even when there's no flame present).  Here's what we've sort-of boiled it down to... would love to get anybody's thoughts on how these compare (particularly in terms of realism).

Heat & Glo True
Heat & Glo 8000
Astria Montebello
town & country TC42

We'd probably do a brick herringbone pattern in back, if that makes a difference to your opinion


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to Hearth.com. We can't help you since you don't have any items listed in your post...


----------



## rroonn (Apr 12, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Welcome to Hearth.com. We can't help you since you don't have any items listed in your post...



Oops, rather a dumb thing for me to leave off! I've edited the original post to fix. Thanks!


----------



## McGoo_365 (Apr 24, 2017)

rroonn said:


> We're trying to decide on what direct-vent fireplace to install in our (new construction) living room.  Located in southern california so thermal output and efficiency isn't really that important... we're all about the looks. In particular we're trying to find the most 'realistic' looking traditional-style fireplace. (And that would including looking good even when there's no flame present).  Here's what we've sort-of boiled it down to... would love to get anybody's thoughts on how these compare (particularly in terms of realism).
> 
> Heat & Glo True
> Heat & Glo 8000
> ...


I can only speak to one of the list. The Astria Montebello is a really nice unit.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## stovelark (Jun 25, 2017)

Any of the units you mentioned are pretty nice fireplaces.  All are good heat, nice flame appearance fireplaces.  Think you'd be happy with any of them, but have you been to a dealer who has them burning in their store??  Flame picture is very subjective between different people.  Remember to consider service and logistic support after the sale too.  Good luck.


----------



## almiele (Jun 26, 2017)

I really liked the Heat n Glo 8000, I'm currently between a few but the HNG 6000CLX is on my list. Saw both just this past weekend!


----------

